# Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Kinke" vid



## Six (May 29, 2006)

*Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Kienke" vid*

Hi guys! I made this vid of my P. taeniatus "Kienke" pair with fry. I thought it showed their extremely beautiful coloration and behavior pretty well. This was taken a few days ago. 
They are kept in a 20l with moss, driftwood, sand (uggg... silica and we need to change it), and a few killie fish.

Let me know what you think! 

YouTube - Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Kinke"


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

They're gorgeous and the mum's doing a great job chasing off the other fish!

BTW the correct spelling's Pelvicachromis taeniatus 'Kienke'

Very nice fish, well done.


----------



## excaliborg (Sep 18, 2006)

Gorgeous fish!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

ed seeley said:


> They're gorgeous and the mum's doing a great job chasing off the other fish!
> 
> BTW the correct spelling's Pelvicachromis taeniatus 'Kienke'
> 
> Very nice fish, well done.


thanks! 

thanks everyone


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice! Great looking fish. 

What are you going to do with all of the kids?


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

Pretty fish! Is this the first time that they've spawned?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

JanS said:


> What are you going to do with all of the kids?


We have a 20l grow out tank. We havent moved them out of the parent's tank yet. We'll have fun growing them up and taking them to auction or to our local club. maybe swap for another morph.



spcyamada said:


> Pretty fish! Is this the first time that they've spawned?


this is the first time this pair spawned. there is actually 2 females in the tank and one male. the other female spawned with the male a week and half before and we pulled the fry out to the grow out tank. (i dont like to do that so early, but it worked and we got another brood from the other female).

the brood shown are now about the same size as the preceeding batch that we separated from the parents. the mom and dad do a good job protecting and showing the fry good places for food. the survival rate seems about the same for us, but the growth is faster when they stay with mom and dad.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice video... I'm just in awe of fish that take care of there young.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Very cool fish. Another species I would love to build a tank for but Im out of room and tanks. 
Congrats on the babies too..


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

yeah, i love their behavior. kribby-types are some of my favorite fish. cant say they are difficult to breed, but definitely interesting and fun. I'll have to get some bideo of my other morphs. we have some P. humilis too. those should be a good deal more difficult. 

and breed P. humilis?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

here's my Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Lokoundie"

YouTube - Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Lokoundie"


----------

